# Pocket Pets!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I admit, I am horrible about wearing clothes for a few hours and I have a bench I throw my clothes on to so I wear them again <BG> I have been having an issue with someone taking my pants and chewing out the pockets. It happened once to a pair of jeans and now it has happened to a few pairs... I have one pair of jeans left with front pockets. I do put dog treats in them and go out and train/play with the dogs so I assumed that is what happened, I left a treat and someone smelled it and got ahold of them. DH ofcourse blames it on Dasher.... he found someone chewed out the pockets on his pj pants in the bathroom and since we have never had this issue and Dash is the youngest, he gets the blame. Dash has never been a chewer and I didn't think it was him but it was something they just started doing.

Today, DH and I went for an early lunch and stopped by the house. We let the dogs out and guess who comes running with pants in her mouth- she busted herself to us!

Dora is a creature of habit. She finds something once- DH left a sandwich in his school bag, she ate it, if he leaves any bags down, she goes thru them regardless of what is in them.

My Naughty Pocket Neezer!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha! Dora is SMART! She knew that you would blame Dasher, so she was milking for all it's worth.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poooor Dasher! Stinker Big Sis!

Sheri


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's hysterical!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lol my guys do the exact same thing. I will sometimes throw my jeans on my dresser. Then a little while later wonder why my guys are so quiet and where they went. Inevitably I find them in my bedroom, with my pants having been pulled off the dresser and Bogart and Brando going through my pockets where the treat crumbs are. Luckily no pockets have been destroyed as of yet.

Such stinkers they are!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

That's funny (or not... I guess it wouldn't be so funny if it were MY pants!)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Dora is so smart! Dasher and Dora are looking gorgeous!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm the pocket police in our house since I also do all of the laundry. I don't find treats but I do find $$$ and I keep it all! Sooner or later they'll all learn to check their pockets.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Poooor Dasher! Stinker Big Sis!
> 
> Sheri


hahaha! Just what I thought...exactly like siblings


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Amanda that is too funny. I have a bench at the end of our bed as well...clothes always get piled there. Jillee loves to lay on them. They are good about not chewing on our clothes besides our underwear...that is a special treat if left around.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL Amanda, now how do you really know it was her? Maybe she was just trying to show you what someone else did..


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Amanda, I love your stories!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awww, but Dora looks SO innocent! It can't be her, I just know it!! :biggrin1: 

So far, nothing like that has happened here. Keeping fingers crossed and pants put away. ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Poor Dasher, he gets blamed by Daddy because he is the youngest and his big sisters allow him to take the blame. Dear Dora I think was maybe doing the duty though for dear Belle as it really sounds like something she would not. Belle is probably laughing all the way down the hall!!! LOLOL No matter what, these three stooges keep us all entertained!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Dora's grin in that picture says it all :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, these guys always come up with something new, don't they? Sounds like some of you could use one of these...only $3 at petedge.com! It's def. cheaper if they chew through those rather than your pants.


----------

